# Doh!!!!!!



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

All we are producing is a gang of labourers with delusions of adequacy

Why bother to think when you can get somebody else to do it for you and the pubs are open?


Its been a bad day, so I may be missing a trick here.

What's the answer to #6??



Totally off topic, have you seen Screwfix part 38866?? just bought each of my lads one 14.99 each VDE drivers, snips, pliers, waterpump pliers, thin nose. tape , scissors, spanner,AND a waist pouch!! Arrived today...WELL made up with them, only available on't net though-but!!


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> What's the answer to #6??


.3A 

Can I now work across the pond?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

*No need to send the CV. I can tell at a glance that you will do. You are hired. See you Monday morning outside the shop - 7.30.*

*Frank*


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> .3A
> 
> Can I now work across the pond?


0.3A = 300mA

0.03A = 30mA = 30 thousanths of an amp. so if 1 thousandth of an amp = .001A

30 thousandths must = 30 X 0.001 = 0.030


Whichever way I look at it



30mA = 0.03A

or am I missing something somewhere? Metrication, corrupt greedy bankers, price of oil, muslim extremists etc etc etc but I still think I am right, so there is no correct answer in the multiple choice


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

frank said:


> *No need to send the CV. I can tell at a glance that you will do. You are hired. See you Monday morning outside the shop - 7.30.*
> 
> *Frank*


I need a cash advance boss. I don't have gas money to get to work. Oh, and I need next Friday off and the 2nd week of November so I can go hunting. One last thing which wire is positive and which one is negative. 

I figure it doesn't matter where you work the requests are the same.

And yes Tri-mix is right.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> I figure it doesn't matter where you work the requests are the same.
> 
> And yes Tri-mix is right.


Thanks for that, my sanity is now restored.

It is sad though that nobody nowadays seems to care; they just want the cash.

Slightly different for me as I own the company and rely on recommendations and quality of installs ; we do little or no advertising. To say that 'we chose who we work for' is slightly ott but is not far from the mark.

I have had 3 call-outs at night from a customer on a new install in the past week. All 3rd party problems / originations but I was there within 20 minutes in each case; cured the problem and was back home within the hour. Customer is double impressed and has given us the next job on 'time and materials' instead of a fixed quote as he is impressed with our commitment:notworthy:


----------

